# Saving the feet



## Zero (Feb 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd drop in my recent experience, as a long time back someone posted they were having problems training on the wooden floor of their dojo and were getting tears/cuts/splits on the feet or toes where the toe meets the foot.

Well when I read this I must confess I laughed a bit and just put this down to newbie training that would go away, I had trained for years out doors and indoors on many surfaces without issue.  But then much to my surprise and shock(!) after being unable to train at my club for some time I have now been recently training a lot and recently got a split under my big toe where it joins the foot.

I thought this was maybe because I have been running a lot of cross country and its Winter so my trainers are often wet (uurrgh, what can you do). But when it split again I mentioned to my trainer who suggested the opposite that maybe my feet where too dry and that I use some foot moisuriser/balm.  This did the trick and now I am not having any issues.

Sorry for dropping this topic in and if it sounds a bit soft for a lad to be using foot balm, well tough, but I thought I would mention just in case the experience can be of benefit to anyone who has had these problems.  I'm not having any problems and the annoying (it is annoying as although it is low level, when deep enough can still bleed and it's kinda tough to keep a plaster on one's foot in karate!) split has healed now so it has done the trick, anyway, that's all I have to say about that so if anyone is having this problem, maybe go get some foot moisturiser and balm - just don't coat the bottom of your feet before training (!) as it's a sure way to land on your b-hind real quick!!


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes! I've had this happen on and off throughout the 15 years I have been training. Probably about once a year and it seems to be related to how dry my feet are, or how sticky the floors is and the type of drills we are doing in the dojo at the time. I get splits right under my big toe and they hurt like a bugger especially as they tend to happen right in the middle of class. When they occur the splits can be quite deep too so it's not unusual for them to bleed a bit. The best solution I have found is to put a big gob of polysporin cream on the crack and tap/bandage it up for a few days. The polysporin cream acts dually as a moisturizer to soften the tissue so it can heal and prevents it from getting infected at the same time. I keep the toe tape on while training until the split is completely healed....usually a week or so.

UC


----------



## kravi (Feb 22, 2011)

I used to have some plantar fascitis problems (however you spell it) and was brainwashed by the barefoot runner folks on the runner's world forums. Since starting to run barefoot (a few years ago), I learned to keep feet moisturized. I apply balm in the mornings and in the evenings post shower. Sure it's a little nancy, but my feat have never been healthier and the skin is great.

Also keeping them moisturized helps reduce callous buildup for those who suffer from it like me.

--Me

P.S. Running barefoot did get rid of plantar fasciitis problems, got rid of my over pronation and shrunk my feet a full shoe size (as my arches got more developed). Freaky, eh? I guess there is a reason people who grow up unable to afford shoes don't seem to have the modern world's foot problems.
P.P.S. Apologies if I came off as a looney. I mean, I am a looney, but I try to keep it better bottled up.


----------

